# How to make sigs?



## Auravir (May 8, 2009)

I was wondering how you make the sigs. I have some pics I would like to use, but I'm not sure how to add effects, and put my name on it. Do you have to use photoshop? If you do, I've reached a dead end because I don't have it.

Thanks


----------



## Auravir (May 8, 2009)

These were the pics I was trying to decide between.
































If anyone else is currently using any of these pics as their siggy, please tell me.



Thanks


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2009)

We all use some software of some sort. Some use Photoshop. If you want to spend less money, you use Paintshop pro (like me). If you don't want to spend any money, you use GIMP (GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program)


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

What Marcel said. Now that you posted pictures one of us who can make them will probably give it a go.


----------



## Auravir (May 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

2 quick ones from me....

Marcel, you calling me cheap?


----------



## Auravir (May 9, 2009)

Those look great! My only question is: what is that behind the spit? It looks slightly like a close-up picture of the sun.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

yep. I've been doing planets and aircraft lately. Don't ask why - I don't know just something different.


----------



## Auravir (May 9, 2009)

Hehe...ok


----------



## Marcel (May 10, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Marcel, you calling me cheap?


Me? No, I wouldn't even dare  You're just so smart to not pay money and still get a very good program legally.

BTW, good siggies, I like that sun 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

Auravir, you can download and use Gimp to make images. Just google Gimp. It's a free download and it's actually quite powerful.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

My PC hates GIMP for some reason...I just stick with Photoshop and Paintshop...

Hey NJ, aren't you using Irfanview for your graphics?


----------



## Marcel (May 10, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Auravir, you can download and use Gimp to make images. Just google Gimp. It's a free download and it's actually quite powerful.



I already provided the link in my first post


----------



## Auravir (May 10, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Auravir, you can download and use Gimp to make images. Just google Gimp. It's a free download and it's actually quite powerful.



Yes I have downloaded it but I find it keeps freezing. When it decides to work, I am still messing around with some images


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

Yes you did Marcel. Sorry about that. I swear, my brain doesn't work sometimes.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2009)

I use Irfanview for some things like sizing and what-not. But I found that Iview tends to loose pixels like with photos. The GIMP I can use much better and I'm getting the hang of all the little secrets. Its perfect for me. And cost is great. I have found that it really doesn't like multi-tasking so much so I have to make sure all other programs are off. Also VERy large pics - say over 1200x1200 really crashes it. But I don't need anything that large to play with anyhow.

The 3 programs I use are:
1. PAINT that came with the PC - mostly for screen capture.
2. Irfanview - for resizing, change pic type and small stuff.
3. GIMP - for real pic manipulation.

I can do anything. I also use another freeware program that allows me to drop-n-drag pics to create an animated .gif file. Really works great but can't remember the name.


----------



## Auravir (May 11, 2009)

Ok I'll try closing all other programs, and we'll see if that works


----------

